# There's Life Left in That There Sanding Disc



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Oh so there was a second Ark built?

The structure of the ark, Noah's instructions are given to him by God the ark is to be 300 cubits long, 50 cubits wide, and 30 cubits high. These dimensions are based on a numerological preoccupation with the number sixty, the same number characterising the vessel of the Babylonian flood-hero.

Wait i think I remember Grahame Kennedy mentioning multiple Arks on TV some time back.

*
I believe (I have been known to be wrong… sometime… I think)*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... instructions are given to him by God…..
> 
> Wait i think I remember Grahame Kennedy mentioning multiple Arks on TV some time back.
> 
> - robscastle


And got taken off air! It took a crow to take get him banned… not a deity.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

man are we gonna talk about sanding blocks or building an ark?
https://www.amazon.com/Sanding-Block-Furniture-Restoration-Crafts/dp/B07KLFVWVL/ref=sr_1_27?dchild=1&keywords=150+sanding+block&qid=1587398479&sr=8-27

found this on amazon,looks like what you have? youd think someone doing a review would provide this info huh!
i expect more from you ducks.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Gawd I'm glad to see someone else who is too "thrifty" to ever toss old grit 8^)
I've go ta small pile of those POS black rubber sanding blocks (with the embedded nails to hold the paper). I hate this things! I always hope someone will "Yelp" them with a bad review and inspire a redesign. I'l have to buy another one soon to see if it happened yet.

Your blocks look like they may actually work as intended. I may need to throw one in the old shopping cart next time I snag a few more black rubber units!

Your video (no, I didn't, why would I waste precious minutes watching something like that 8^), got me thinking…..

Do a stop-motion video, you know, the type used in the old Godzilla movies where he looks like he's had a bit too much caffeine, and video all your colorful shop items moving about doing something inane. That's a video I'd consider watching, maybe.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> found this on amazon,looks like what you have? youd think someone doing a review would provide this info huh!
> i expect more from you ducks.
> - pottz


Hey *pottzy* (aka *rc* inquisitor), where should I stop when making a simple review???








Do you wan't me to itemise each piece, quote the measure of the box, give you the dimensions and color of my jocks? 
Damn it… you know I like to limit my posts, keep them short, to the point, one sentence write ups without wasting words… no BS, no fanfare and definitely no dancing girls! 


> ... the type used in the old Godzilla movies…
> - splintergroup


*splinter'*, the closest you'll get to Godzilla is a closeup of my animal night shirt.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i know your always so short on words,and i hate when you only post a dozen pic's.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I did a check on pottzys link, didnt really like it here is my ebay version.

Mind you we are worlds apart ….........sniffle sniffle

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1pcs-6-Inch-Back-up-Hand-Sanding-Mouse-Pads-Block-Grinding-Pads-Hook-Loop/223488788785?hash=item3408f84931:g:hhIAAOSw8KpcuYII


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I did a check on pottzys link, didnt really like it here is my ebay version.
> 
> Mind you we are worlds apart ….........sniffle sniffle
> 
> ...


Must admit I didn't bother… thought he'd be smart enough to try to buy it from the States… my bad. States or UK, who gives a rats… they're all made in China.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I did a check on pottzys link, didnt really like it here is my ebay version.
> 
> Mind you we are worlds apart ….........sniffle sniffle
> 
> ...


the only other place i found them was rockler,but they were over 22 bucks each with a cheesy flat pad,too much.but for a rich duck,no problem.maybe as a good friend you could gift some to us stooges?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> the only other place i found them was rockler,but they were over 22 bucks each with a cheesy flat pad,too much.but for a rich duck,no problem.maybe as a good friend you could gift some to us stooges?
> 
> - pottz


It's you bloody politics… and religion…

Those blocks are for 150mm discs not bleeding 6" garbage… no wonder you couldn't find a 150mm hit in that backward land of yours… Rule Britania…

I probably could (and would) send, if not for the minimum $60 or so postage for even the smallest package I tend to incur in the past posting to the States… But then again it would be 150mm pads not 6".

Its readily available in Australia… maybe you Yankees should start returning some of those shekels us Australians forked out buying form the States and help us bolster our coffers.

Hell with this TP shortage, you'll be asking me to come and wipe your rrrs for you.

Try,
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Foam-Hook-Loop-Sanding-Block-6-Discs-Polishing-Pads-Flexible-/301175636951

*PS.* Better still, to prove I'm a good friend… post your job to me, I'll sand it… using 150mm disc… and send it back.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It would be nice if someone with 3D printing skills could make a file to print these. One can buy hook and loop to put on them.

LBD it would be a community service!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> It would be nice if someone with 3D printing skills could make a file to print these. One can buy hook and loop to put on them.
> 
> LBD it would be a community service!
> 
> - Redoak49


*Reddy*, when I first read your comment, the non alcohol rusted gears in my brain went into overdrive, however, fortunately the hormones settled quickly and I could pour another glass of vino.

It's 7:00am here and I am just still sober and make the assumption that this is tongue in cheek so… I'll respond on a more serious sober note even if I'd relist the challenge using SketchUp.

3D printing could address the issue of the streamlined racing car shape, however, it's hard to compare the rigid 3D printed plastic with the "molded hard foam" of these blocks. It's the "texture" of the purchased block that makes them comfortable to use, flexible for softish contours, yet hard enough for effective rigid sanding.

Sheets of hook material are not cheap… I buy sandpaper in bulk rolls along with sheets/rolls of the *starter* (hooks)









and the latter left little change out of $200… though I bought it many years ago before hook and loop became a household name.
I use these for those dedicated sanding jigs that cannot be purchased. A shopmade block, when fully costed (including a nominal labor cost) would make *pottzy*'s Rockler experience of $22 a discounted bargain basement price.

Far too often cost savings in a workshop is total false economy if woodies costed their time into a project.








my $3.26 worth!

*rc*'s purchase of a swag of these is a testament to their worth… considering he's still without his *lobster pot* wallet.

*PS.* My community service is to keep the vino industry flurishing…


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I apologize for making a bad suggestion and will not do it again. I will be making a wood one.

I bought 6" x 1 yard of adhesive backed book and loop for $14. This is enough to make several sanding blocks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I apologize for making a bad suggestion and will not do it again. I will be making a wood one.
> 
> I bought 6" x 1 yard of adhesive backed book and loop for $14. This is enough to make several sanding blocks.
> 
> - Redoak49


Now I don't know whether you're joking or not… but no apology needed and it was not a *bad* suggestion. I just have this weird belief on conflict between parting with shekels vs. busting a sweat in the workshop.

I do agree that wood be a better option. Nevertheless if you do make it, I'd be interested if you could take note of time and materrials… and post it here… if only to prove my point or just stick it up me!


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

does the net abrasive wear out the velcro on those blocks per-maturely ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> does the net abrasive wear out the velcro on those blocks per-maturely ?
> 
> - xedos


I've been using them for years without any visible issues. But then again for $9 why would you quible about convenience.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I love mine! For some reason I have an unhealthy attachment to sandpaper…some day I learn to throw it away…but until then I've got one of these guys to extend their life just a little longer!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I love mine! For some reason I have an unhealthy attachment to sandpaper…some day I learn to throw it away…but until then I've got one of these guys to extend their life just a little longer!
> 
> - RyanGi


you dont know it but you just awoke an entity that should never be disturbed once still and quiet,but you will-lol.


----------

